# Not thrilled about using personal PC for work



## stick\shift

Tell them you don't have a home PC and need them to supply a laptop.


----------



## Rangerxlt

That was my mistake in telling them I owned a PC like my other co-workers. They came around and asked. But I also told them I don't use Windows and I don't have a monthly Internet plan. Which is true. So they are looking into that. I suspect a few people will use their PC's for awhile and then just say their PC 'broke'


----------



## user_12345a

> I figure on dedicating the hard drive for work related stuff and using the solid state drive for personal. Will an IT administrator somehow be able to access my personal solid state drive while I am using the other hard drive for work related?


Depends on how your machine was set up and if your employer can log in remotely/monitor.

You can set permissions on all the critical folders of the ssd so only the os/login on that drive can access. May require a professional version of windows to do it.


----------



## ZZZZZ

Since you have two drives, you can put all of your personal files on one drive and your work files on the other. 

This isn't a foolproof solution but you can turn off "Sharing" on your personal drive.

If nothing else, you can unplug your personal drive until you are done with work and you log out of the VPN.
.
.


----------



## Chris616

Your company IT folks would to be far too busy dealing with having a bunch of non-corporate computers connecting to their network to have time spying on what you have on your computer. The idea of having a possibly virus-laden home computer connect to a corporate network gives me shivers. I hope that any company that I own stock in isn’t doing that.

Since presumably you have a work computer, are you sure that they are not testing a remote control system that would allow you to sit at your home computer and run your work computer as if you were sitting there? That is very easy to do and involves little risk of viruses on home computers getting onto the corporate network and no ability for the company IT folks to see what is on your computer.

Chris


----------



## SPS-1

Rangerxlt said:


> I'm not thrilled about using my own desktop PC for work........


I predict you will be after a couple of weeks. 

A 5 step, 15 second commute to work. No dress code. Nobody walking in while you are concentrating on something and asking "could you please...."

I find the disappearance of interruptions as a huge productivity improver. 

This computer has been on basically 24/7 since 2009. There is no wear and tear on a computer from doing calculations. Markings on my keyboard are starting to lose some ink, but my keyboard is from maybe 2005. Although true that hard-drives have a finite lifespan. Move the porm to a password protected folder.


----------



## ktownskier

I worked from home for a long time. And on the road. Granted it was not my personal PC all the time, but it was at first. 

As someone who worked in the IT area, they are not concerned about what is on your personal space. Heck, we were not really concerned with you watching **** at work. Unless of course you downloaded it then we got miffed. Wasting a company resource. 

We worry more about what virus and other stuff you could bring in to our network. And what you do bring on your flash drive that you plug in. 

There is no wear and tear on your personal computer Just remember to turn it off and shut down periodically. And close your browsers at least twice a day. If you are running an SSD, just do a restart with everything open and they should reopen once it restarts.


----------



## Old Thomas

I would ask for a computer from work. What about the computer you use at work? Why not take that home? Do they expect you to leave their computer behind and use your own?
If I could not get a computer from work and faced lay-off without having one, I would buy a cheap reconditioned computer from Amazon. I would rather spend a day or two of pay than be out of work.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

1. i stopped using HDDs as boot drives a long time ago. not worried about "wear and tear". I have had my monster PC running for years continuously with no signs of issues. 

2. if you are concerned, spin up a VM and do all your work stuff from there. problem solved.


----------



## Rangerxlt

Let me answer your questions.


They sent some employees home to work Friday to test a remote system with VPN and software. I believe it's the setup Chris616 described in his response where we sit at our home PC as if we were at work. They say we have to leave our work PC turned on (but not logged on to make this work).


We have thin clients in our cubicles at work with dual monitors.I was told in confidence that they are afraid we'll 'break' the equipment if we take it home. I was also told they might change their mind and let us take the equipment home. If we don't operate with dual monitors, it will be difficult to do our jobs with all the applications we use



I do believe running a PC 8 hours a day, every day, does take its toll. I've seen work computers start to have problems in 2 years and get replaced. I'll have to wait till tonight to respond after work


----------



## CaptTom

There are a number of approaches. Remotely controlling a work machine is technically simple, although there may be bandwidth issues depending on the type of work.

Where I'd draw the line, personally, is if they wanted to start installing management software on my home machine to essentially make it like a work machine. By that I mean, to control what's installed. They're going to err on the side of caution, and load your machine up with monitoring and restricting software. As was mentioned, they're not going to be getting their jollies spying on you, but they are perfectly happy to kill the performance of your machine to protect their network and servers from you.

As an aside, I never installed dual monitors on my work computer, and never asked for the newest hardware. I saw so many IT people, especially developers, always demanding the latest and greatest hardware. They'd develop things no end user could use, and they'd be unable to work from anywhere but their own desk. If you learn to live with one monitor and a slower computer, you can easily work from anywhere, be it another office or home.


----------



## Chris616

The original packaging is long gone, so a certain percentage of monitors (and other equipment) will be damaged during transport if employees take them home, hence the reluctance. Dropping from a dual monitor setup down to a single will slightly affect your productivity, but not nearly as much as all the distractions available at home if you lack discipline.

The incremental cost to you in “wear and tear” on your personal computer is so insignificant it would be outweighed by just the cost of fuel in a short commute, not to mention a dozen other things that you’ll be saving money on by working from home. But really, it’s time to think about the big picture of why your company is doing this.

Chris


----------



## lenaitch

Our son-in-law is a network IT manager for an organization. The organization decided to ensure business continuity by having key personnel work for home. Their main saving grace was a backroom full of old laptops they had not gotten around to disposing. The S-i-L and his team spent a frantic week of refurbishing and reloading. Normally he doesn't work from home but is permanently on-call for problems their help desk can't solve. They live in an area of limited band width so he tethers his phone (paid for by the company) to his computer.


Post retirement, I had a contract gig where they gave me a laptop, phone and car and told me to go forth and work. We were on dial up at the time and the VPN worked fine - slowly but it worked.


----------



## huesmann

Companies have cut back on IT so much the people remaining barely have time to answer PEBKAC questions, let alone spy on you.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Rangerxlt said:


> Let me answer your questions.
> 
> 
> They sent some employees home to work Friday to test a remote system with VPN and software. I believe it's the setup Chris616 described in his response where we sit at our home PC as if we were at work. They say we have to leave our work PC turned on (but not logged on to make this work).
> 
> 
> We have thin clients in our cubicles at work with dual monitors.I was told in confidence that they are afraid we'll 'break' the equipment if we take it home. I was also told they might change their mind and let us take the equipment home. If we don't operate with dual monitors, it will be difficult to do our jobs with all the applications we use
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe running a PC 8 hours a day, every day, does take its toll. I've seen work computers start to have problems in 2 years and get replaced. I'll have to wait till tonight to respond after work


I use my computer for heavy computational work (CPU/GPUs loaded up to 80% load+ 24/7/365), and I burn up a $200-300 GPU every few years. usually something pops and it dies. more often it gets too slow before it dies and is replaced. 

I've never lost a CPU to failure/instability.

for RDP/thin client work you could use the cheapest computer money can buy and it'd be overkill.


----------



## Calson

You do not have to spend the money to commute in to work or to buy your lunch at a restaurant and you are whining about wear and tear on your computer? The only thing that will wear out sooner is the keyboard and that can be replaced for $30. 

You should be glad that your employer is doing what they can to keep the business going and continue to pay their employees. Be glad you don't work for a company like Wal-Mart.


----------



## user_12345a

> I use my computer for heavy computational work (CPU/GPUs loaded up to 80% load+ 24/7/365), and I burn up a $200-300 GPU every few years. usually something pops and it dies. more often it gets too slow before it dies and is replaced.


I wonder if the videos cards aren't well cooled or have poor quality power regulation components.

Solid state electronics, especially processors themselves should last decades even under full load.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

user_12345a said:


> I wonder if the videos cards aren't well cooled or have poor quality power regulation components.
> 
> Solid state electronics, especially processors themselves should last decades even under full load.


Most recently I lost my 7970 GHz edition - I came to the room and no screen ouput. I assume something on the card died but no visible signs/hints of magic smoke release. an RX 580 8GB replaced it.


----------



## Rangerxlt

Since I run Linux at home, the IT people won't let me use that with their remote system. So the director said I will need to work in the office if they don't scrape up a spare laptop for me to telecommute with. So we can close out this discussion to avoid wasting anyone's time.Thanks.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Rangerxlt said:


> Since I run Linux at home, the IT people won't let me use that with their remote system. So the director said I will need to work in the office if they don't scrape up a spare laptop for me to telecommute with. So we can close out this discussion to avoid wasting anyone's time.Thanks.


I'll bet it's more like the IT people don't know how to work with linux. virtualbox runs on many flavors of *nix. spin up a win10 VM and they won't know the difference.


----------



## Drachenfire

If it bothers you that much, you can purchase a couple of removable drive caddys in which to mount your hard drives. These allow you to change hard drives without having to open the computer case.

When you are working on the VPN, put in the drive you want to use for that. When you are off work, power down the workstation and swap the hard drive for your personal one.


----------



## Rangerxlt

I know. It sounds like the IT people don't want to take a little extra time to make it work with Linux. And they're smart people. They could figure it out.

That drive caddy idea sounds cool.

I also missed some of your responses, But I just got caught up with reading them. It was kind of enlightening to hear it firsthand from people who have more experience in this area than myself.

Supposedly, they're seeing if they can scrape up a laptop to lend me. I was also told they would pay for an Internet plan if a laptop can be found.

One of you mentioned USB tether from smart phone. I've been doing this for almost 5 years now on the same smart phone. I use pay-as-you go wireless data cards for Internet.


----------



## huesmann

Oh man, I can't imagine working (productively, anyway) via smartphone tether.


----------



## mramj4

My full time job is actual IT networking as a senior engineer for a healthcare research firm of over 1200 people. My credentials. 15+ years in the field and a Masters degree.



This all depends on how you're remoting in. 



VPN software does NOT allow the IT company to go perusing your files on your local PC while you are remote. This includes things like Cisco VPN, Sophos VPN, Forticlient, Sonicwall VPN, etc. You are making a connection between your home to the corporate network, not the other way around.



There are remote access softwares like Gotomeeting or Logmein that allow IT admins to access your PC but only by prior requesting permissions. Meaning, during a remote troubleshooting session, they have to initiate a remote support session that you willingly join during which said session, they request keyboard/mouse control. At that point, they can look at your PC. But during that time, you would be watching waht they are doing, and as the owner of the PC, you can stop them immediately by retaking control.


There are exceptions to the paragraph above where companies deploy remote access software to their devices so when a user does not need to accept the invitation for remote support. The reason this is not a problem for you is because this is YOUR computer, not the companies. It would actually be ILLEGAL for them to deploy that without your permission. And being that this is your home PC that is not part of the corporate network, it would not be on there without your knowledge.



Additionally, though, have to warn you, it is highly likely that while on VPN, they will monitor your Internet usage. VPNs come in split tunnel or not. That means option #1 - all Internet traffic goes through the VPN while you're connected to it (not split tunnel) or option #2 - only corporate destinated traffic, ie file servers, email, database applications goes through the VPN while Internet goes through your regular home Internet (split tunnel). If it is option #1, they can and most likely will monitor what you do on the Internet. Be cautious of this. And it is LEGAL for them to do that provided they warn you that all traffic is being monitored. With option #2, they will only be monitoring traffic destined for the corporate network, not your own personal browsing.



As for someone seeing both drives, even if I was logged into your PC legitimately, I can see that second SSD. Just need access to command prompt or Computer Management or Explorer. You don't need Linux or MAC or some fancy shmancy software to do that. Rudimentary help desk knowledge would let me do that.


I didn't read all the replies, just your original post. Being that this is your PC, they will be seriously limited to what they can do. They cannot install anything on your PC without your consent. That even includes the VPN software. If they're not willing to buy you a laptop, then go ahead and install the VPN software. Do not be concerned about what they see because it's a one-way connection from you to them, not the other way around. Regardless, make sure your anti-virus software is up to date and that you have malware protection on it too.



So, going back to what I was saying earlier, simple installation of the VPN software does NOT allow this. That also includes browser history :devil3:. They would not be able to see that without your permission.



Hope that helps and reach out with any questions.


----------



## More Power!

Rangerxlt said:


> I'm not thrilled about using my own desktop PC for work, ...


*You're* not thrilled? Heh. If your company has any kind of IT staff that's worth anything, I guarantee you they're even *less* thrilled.

Right about now I'm more glad than ever I"m retired, because I imagine my ex-employer is probably doing the same thing, and having all those personally-owned electronic Petri dishes directly accessing my secure LAN and servers would've given me nightmares


----------



## mramj4

u3b3rg33k said:


> I'll bet it's more like the IT people don't know how to work with linux. virtualbox runs on many flavors of *nix. spin up a win10 VM and they won't know the difference.



Also entirely possible that the remote VPN software doesn't work with Linux. Plenty of softwares only work on one platform.


But there are options with Linux. PPTP allows dialing into your office as long as your office's VPN software works with that. PPTP is easy to isntall and configure on any version of Linux. Windows Server comes with a PPTP server that they could set up. It's just a role that needs installing with some FW rules to allow you in. It's just lazy that they can't set that up. Since PPTP is a vendor agnostic protocol, this would work.


And there are other Linux-based VPN softwares that would work too. Honestly, it's BS that they won't work with you.


----------



## geenowalker

You can set your VPN software for one way direction, meaning they can't see your box. Type "Remote Desktop" in the corner if you are using Windows and log directly into your work PC as if you were sitting at your desk (will need either PC name or IP Address)...your IT guys will set u up.

On a side note, save the email that you boss sent you saying you have to work from home, update your home PC and use the "now required to work from home on your pc" as an expense at tax deduction time.


----------



## Highlander86

You don't want to ever use your personal devices or PCs for work as they become subject to open records laws if you work for the government or if your private/stock owner company has problems and becomes subject to investigations. Let them provide the internet, phone, and computers.


----------



## More Power!

huesmann said:


> Oh man, I can't imagine working (productively, anyway) via smartphone tether.


My automatic fail-over Internet connection is a 4G LTE modem on T-Mobile. When our primary Internet connection goes down (infrequent, and usually short-lived, but it happens), the fail-over to that LTE connection usually goes unnoticed. Several times I've found it happened, and bounced back again, while we'd been in the middle of streaming Netflix or Amazon Prime.

I've tethered to my phone's WiFi hotspot with my laptop and been able to be every bit as productive as that same laptop connected to my home LAN.



Highlander86 said:


> You don't want to ever use your personal devices or PCs for work as they become subject to open records laws if you work for the government or if your private/stock owner company has problems and becomes subject to investigations. Let them provide the internet, phone, and computers.


Very good point. I'd forgotten all about that!

By the same token: If your employer falls into one of the categories Highlander86 noted, it is not in _their_ best interests to allow it, either. If they're served with court orders to provide certain electronic records, the court won't care that they can't come up with them because they allowed employees to use personal property to conduct business. They are liable, under the law, to furnish the records demanded. *Period*. It's all in the Federal Rules of Procedure (FRP). (I no longer recall where.)

When I was still employed, establishing network security policies was one of my responsibilities. When they were considering allowing employees to use personal equipment for corporate purposes, I brought this to their attention, incl. citing the relevant FRPs. They passed it by the corporate lawyers. That put a quick end to *that* idea. Personal equipment was *explicitly and unconditionally* barred from the corporate network. No exceptions, at any time or for any reason.


----------



## RonArt

You are blessed to have a job and income (said this retired programmer). 

For a final safety net, you could password protect your personal files. It would be a lot of work, I know, but at least you could stay private that way.


----------



## More Power!

RonArt said:


> For a final safety net, you could password protect your personal files. It would be a lot of work, I know, but at least you could stay private that way.


Nope. See my post, previous.

It had never occurred to me such issues existed. When I solicited input from fellow on-line computer and network security gurus wrt personal equipment on corporate networks the overwhelming response was *don't allow this, ever!* Besides the security implications, I was pointed to some FRPs. I consulted those, then did some searching and read some related documents published by legal experts in the field. Same opinions, for the same reasons.

I immediately set about removing any vestige of anything even remotely personal from my work computers, and anything even remotely connected to work from my personal computers.

The only thing I continued doing with my work and personal computers was access to email for each from each. That was _relatively_ safe, because we used IMAP email, which meant all email was preserved on the servers and in backups, and I never used my personal email address for work-related communications or vice-versa.

Never use business resources for personal use. Never use personal resources for business use. Not even email addresses.

Here's why you should *never* mix business and personal email: Any competently-written corporate security policy will state something like "everything that's on our servers or crosses our network belongs to us." Any personal email account used for business communications becomes subject to discovery.


----------



## A Squared

I wouldn't do it. Yeah, it's all fun'n games until something blows up at work into a legal fiasco with lawsuits and such, and even though you weren't the problem, just peripherally involved the company's lawyers (or the lawyers of the person filing the EEO lawsuit, sexual harassment lawsuit, whatever) give you a subpoena for access to your PC, including the passwords for your protected personal files, because your computer was connected to the company network, and they think it may contain relevant information.


----------



## RonArt

A Squared said:


> ... a subpoena for access to your PC, including the passwords for your protected personal files, because your computer was connected to the company network


Excellent point. Since you cannot hold out for a company issued computer, continue going to the office as long as you can. After that, consider getting a cheapie on Craigslist or such.


----------



## JYL

I did not read the tread. So, I will just answer the first questions (maybe repeating everybody else advise).


Before becoming a GC, I was an IT Security Architect with background in telecommuting.


*An easy way with any OS: If you don't want to trust and have 2 disk drives and a modern PC:* 



A) Install your HD for business "ONLY" setup. Standard... nothing else.


B) I assume you have a SATA SSD. If so, Purchase a USB 3.0 to SATA Hard Drive Enclosure External HDD Enclosure. These costs about $15. Put you SDD in the enclosure.


C) Plug-it and boot from it for personal fun. -- reboot on HDD and Unplug-it for work.


Yes, you will have a slight I/O penalty on personal stuff. But, it is often not that noticeable (Except for 4K video mixing).


*If you operate under Linux (plenty of secure alternative exist)
*

Look at KVM and create a windows virtual machine (with container file for a disk) for your job.


Unless you define yourself a share point between your 2 environments, their is no way for your system admin to even know you have others hard disk. So, unless you employers is call NSA, CIA or equivalent: their is 99.999999% chance that your company admin does not know enough about computer.


*Company policy:*

Generally, it is the company that "SHOULD NOT" permit your PC on their network. The reason is that if your computer is ever infected (with a computer virus), they have little means to protect themselves from your "TRUSTED" PC.

When this is an "Employer" PC, we can force all kind of Firewall and Virus Scanner and intrusion detection on your computer... On a personal computer, you have to ask and manage any potential Un-ethical behavior.


----------



## jmig7

Simple solution is set up a virtual machine via Oracle VIrtual box (free open software). From there your employer can set up the system on multitude of OS systems Windows, Linux, Many UNIX flavors etc. Utilizes VHI or VM hard drive space from your real (METAL) hard drive however when your done remotely working you can delete it from your Personal Computer PC additionionally the company could image all your work to (ISO file/Raw data) and recreate it on your company PC. * smart to do backups this way. I use virtual OS systems all the time to verify backup and restores which most people and companies dont do.



This is the most effective for your personal saying seperate from your business but using the same PC. 

And if your IT department or hire ups dont understand this then look for another employer.


Addtionally you can have an entire OS run on a thumb drive to external disk with out effecting your PC.


----------



## Rangerxlt

My employer is using a VPN called OpenVPN with their remote system. It does work with my Linux. But it has to be setup with command line and not GUI. So they probably don't want their help desk spending too much time explaining command line to end users. I used command line to install software on Linux. It wasn't difficult.


I'm a catalog analyst for a national seller. I'm not an IT guy. I'm guessing my employer is not overly concerned about the legal issues you all described because it's not critical to the business they're in. 



A couple of you said I should be thankful for having a job. Believe me, I am. But I heard a few of my co-workers spent money on Internet plans and equipment because they were worried about losing their jobs or being furloughed. And the telecommute arrangement is only temporary till the pandemic subsides. Then back in the office for all of them


Sorry, But I'm not rushing out spending money for a wealthy corporation that can lend me the equipment I need for a crisis.


If it was full-time permanent telecommute, I would be willing to invest some of my own money. And I would use the methods you all described here to ensure privacy.



By the way, great information provided here.


----------



## More Power!

Rangerxlt said:


> My employer is using a VPN called OpenVPN with their remote system. It does work with my Linux.


I should hope so, since it was originally designed under Unix/Linux.

Configuring an OpenVPN client on Linux is not particularly difficult. There *are* point-and-drool (GUI) tools for accomplishing it, as well.

There are plenty of on-line how-to's and tutorials on the subject. See, for example: Configure Linux Clients To Connect To OpenVPN Server

How do you know you can't do it if you won't even try?


----------



## Rangerxlt

Hi More Power,


Thanks for contributing to this discussion. I can install OpenVPN all I want on my home PC with command line or GUI. But it won't do me any good, because the IT department at work won't let me use my Linux desktop with their remote system.......remember?


I'll follow up with you guys, if they come up with another solution. Might take several weeks. This is very educational material you all submitted. I printed it.


----------



## More Power!

Rangerxlt said:


> Hi More Power,
> 
> Thanks for contributing to this discussion. I can install OpenVPN all I want on my home PC with command line or GUI. But it won't do me any good, because the IT department at work won't let me use my Linux desktop with their remote system.......remember?


My apologies. I misinterpreted your comment "So they probably don't want their help desk spending too much time explaining command line to end users" to mean, not that they wouldn't *let* you, but that you were ambivalent about trying to make it work.


----------



## Rangerxlt

No problem, More Power.Thanks again. 



I'll follow up with everyone in several weeks.I was told yesterday my superiors will try to work out a solution for me. Nothing guaranteed. I have not refused any suggestions from management since they have not asked me yet


----------



## ajaye

sorry 3 pages of replies, I only read a few, 
I'm in IT, basically bottom line is this

1> servicedesk / IT, don't have time to spy on you (but read below)

2> You can set win10, to block and ask for permission before remoting on, so NO-ONE can remote into you without you knowing

3> Though no-one is spying on you there are plenty of apps, which allow them to see and get notified of the following

1) Downloading/running suspect software (I got pinged by security when I 
downloaded a cloning program within 5 minutes on a Saturday morning !
2) Email can and usually is monitored, you sign a disclaimer to this BTW, ppl are 
NOT reading your email, BUT, if something gets flagged up, IT sec, usually know 
if something is up and reserve the right to check your email OR if they want to 
get rid of you this is a good excuse
3) Iffy websites are usually blocked by a firewall and YES they can check your 
internet history, though most of the time they don't

3> SPYWARE RANSOMWARE : < THIS is the most problematic along with phising, NO company worth there salt, wants a 3rd party machine, on there network, infecting there machines, your OWN personal machine is a risk, a mom & pop place may ask you, but ANY compnay should give you a loaner laptop

4> Yes, VPN into a VPC for sure, but again you are using your filthy, dirty, unsecure machine on there clean network 

I know this for a fact (and have learned that) companies, generally give you a lot of lee-way BUT they have disclaimers, so incase a manager or HR want to let you go, they use it as a get out of jail free card, company or personal machine.

On a company machine, it is ONLY for company purposes at all times, not for saving yuor photo's, not for FB, twitter, youtube, netflix ANYTHING not even checking your personal email. Even ordering something using your company machine can be considered theft of bandwidth/company time. SERIOUSLY..

Me (for last 7 years) youtube/facebook/personal mail/order stuff/netflix even accidentally googled up boobs ad got a nice few pictures of some celebs tits LOL

But then I work permanent weekends, 6-3pm, am never late and my work etic is 2nd to none, plus I'm kind to pets and children  LOL

GET a company machine, but I'd say ok, to use your own internet, the trade off is rolling out of your bed in PJ's saving gas, food and all that crap


----------



## u3b3rg33k

#2: not if it's a domain PC


----------



## Rangerxlt

I'm still working in the office. Management never worked out a telecommute plan for me. They will have to make an offer if this virus thing worsens later in the year.


----------



## RonArt

My 39 year career as a computer programmer started in late 1969. Back then, we were transitioning from punch cards to dumb terminals. What we need today -- with "cloud computing" -- is a way to have a home PC be perceived as a "terminal" by the cloud. There's really no need to have your PC open for infection. 

On that note, sorry to hear of your situation, Rangerxlt. These are strange times. Yesterday, South Korea announced that patients who have recovered are still testing positive even though they are not contagious, and are immune. So the harmless broken remnants of the virus they are carrying are triggering false positives in the tests.


----------



## Druidia

geenowalker said:


> You can set your VPN software for one way direction, meaning they can't see your box. Type "Remote Desktop" in the corner if you are using Windows and log directly into your work PC as if you were sitting at your desk (will need either PC name or IP Address)...your IT guys will set u up.
> 
> On a side note, save the email that you boss sent you saying you have to work from home, update your home PC and use the "now required to work from home on your pc" as an expense at tax deduction time.



He most probably wouldn’t be able to do a tax deduction for home PC use. 

That can only happen if he’s going to itemize his deduction instead of using standard deduction. 

Itemizing your deduction only makes sense if your itemized deduction is higher than the standard deduction. In most cases, it’s not. 

Better to have the company pay you for the use of your home PC, internet use and electricity.


----------



## A Squared

Druidia said:


> He most probably wouldn’t be able to do a tax deduction for home PC use.
> 
> That can only happen if he’s going to itemize his deduction instead of using standard deduction.
> 
> Itemizing your deduction only makes sense if your itemized deduction is higher than the standard deduction. In most cases, it’s not.


He can't take a tax deduction for it regardless. Deductions for Unreimbursed Employee Expenses (Form 2106) were eliminated for almost all regular employees a few years ago. Unless you're an Armed Forces reservist, qualified performing artist, fee-basis state or local government official, or employee with impairment-related work expenses, you can't deduct computer expenses.


----------



## Rangerxlt

The situation at work is now critical. My supervisor was hospitalized last week with the COVID-19 virus. And I was banned from the office on Friday for 10 business days as a precaution since I was in his office at one time. They are going to pay me sick time while I am home.

I finally emailed management asking them to either work out a telecommute plan, or ask the building manager if I can use a vacant office segregated from others. The building is half empty anyway.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I would raise issue with them forcing you to take sick time if you're not sick. 

not to say you should be there, but if they're having you be at X location, that's on them not on you. Their failure to plan is not your problem.


----------



## Rangerxlt

Management responded today.They won't pay for an Internet plan. And if they can't scrape up a loaner laptop, then I would have to pay for a a copy of Windows or MAC OS too for my desktop PC at home.


The only other option is continue taking the the sick pay till they allow me to return to the office on July 27.


----------



## Druidia

Rangerxlt said:


> Management responded today.They won't pay for an Internet plan. And if they can't scrape up a loaner laptop, then I would have to pay for a a copy of Windows or MAC OS too for my desktop PC at home.
> 
> 
> The only other option is continue taking the the sick pay till they allow me to return to the office on July 27.



Wow, that sucks. A friend was given a hotspot. She works for a nonprofit and so they get a heavily discounted plan - $10/mo for each hotspot. Speed is quite good - goes >50 Mbps when USB-tethered. Laptop also provided but, then, each one of them usually has a laptop assigned to them since there’s a lot of out-of-office work even before COVID.


----------



## Highlander86

Rangerxlt said:


> Management responded today.They won't pay for an Internet plan. And if they can't scrape up a loaner laptop, then I would have to pay for a a copy of Windows or MAC OS too for my desktop PC at home.
> 
> 
> The only other option is continue taking the the sick pay till they allow me to return to the office on July 27.



Take the sick time and enjoy it as that is a quarantine. I would never use a personal computer for my employer's benefit as that creates legal entanglements. The big one being open records laws. Why can't they bring your office computer to your home and give you a cell phone to use as a hotspot or to dial-in to a server?


----------



## Rangerxlt

Most people there are on a one week on/one week off rotating telecommute schedule. So they're probably worried about the equipment being damaged while shuttling it back and forth. There are 3 other guys that refuse to buy any equipment and services. One of them quit. The others are still coming into the office because they have not been exposed to a sick co-worker yet.


A black co-worker is quitting tomorrow. He didn't like the rotating telecommute arrangement. He says he is higher risk being African-American and wanted to telecommute full-time. But they won't let him.


I'm going to tell the boss I'm still shopping for a plan and I'll return to the office on the 27th.


----------



## Highlander86

If things go south, keep records for a possible EEOC complaint.


----------



## A Squared

Highlander86 said:


> If things go south, keep records for a possible EEOC complaint.



Why would this be an EEOC issue? The EEOC "... is responsible for enforcing federal laws that make it illegal to discriminate against a job applicant or an employee because of the person's race, color, religion, sex (including pregnancy, gender identity, and sexual orientation), national origin, age (40 or older), disability or genetic information. ..." (Quoted from the EEOC website) I've read this thread from the beginning, and I didn't see where there was any mention of any of those elements being involved here.


----------



## Rangerxlt

I'm cooperating with my superiors right now. But I'm stalling on purchasing Internet plan, software, equipment. Too expensive. Sooner or later, I'll have to spend money on this.


My superiors authorized me to return to work this Friday.


----------



## Druidia

Rangerxlt said:


> Most people there are on a one week on/one week off rotating telecommute schedule. So they're probably worried about the equipment being damaged while shuttling it back and forth. There are 3 other guys that refuse to buy any equipment and services. One of them quit. The others are still coming into the office because they have not been exposed to a sick co-worker yet.
> 
> 
> A black co-worker is quitting tomorrow. He didn't like the rotating telecommute arrangement. He says he is higher risk being African-American and wanted to telecommute full-time. But they won't let him.
> 
> 
> I'm going to tell the boss I'm still shopping for a plan and I'll return to the office on the 27th.



Are you independent contractors? That seems to be how your employer views you/other employees - expecting you to provide your own equipment/supplies.


----------



## Rangerxlt

No. We're all full time employees with benefits.


----------



## Let it Snow

I would buy a new cheap PC. You write it off on taxes.


----------



## A Squared

Let it Snow said:


> I would buy a new cheap PC. You write it off on taxes.


As previously noted, deductions for Unreimbursed Employee Expenses (Form 2106) have been pretty much eliminated except in very limited cases.


----------



## huesmann

Ranger, what kind of work do you do?


----------



## Rangerxlt

Sorry, I didn't catch this last response from Huesmann 8 months ago. My job is called content analyst or catalog analyst.
My employer never did work out a telecommute plan for me, I came in to the office every day straight through the pandemic. In about a week, management will gradually return employees back to the office in rotating schedules. Hope you guys all made it through ok.


----------

